# Urgent care center



## fami (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello All,

I have to assist a physician who just recently open an urgent care center. His biller is a certified coder, but 80% of his claims are returned / rejected / denied. 

Is any one have any information regarding billing for urgent care center?
Some of his patients are returning to him as follow up care, they are not a new patient anymore.

Thanks,
Fami


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 31, 2010)

80% is a terrible rejection percentage.  Have you noticed any one recurrent reason?  There must be something or a couple of somethings that is being submitted incorrect every time.  As far as new or established I would expect him to have a large number of established patients as an urgent care.  What is being submitted as the place of service?


----------



## LLovett (Jan 31, 2010)

If he just opened I wonder if there are some credentialling issues as well.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

